# Garage self standing shelving for detailing



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys. 

hoping for some links to any good deals. at the mo ive got a wall mounted unit in the garage totally full and its also filling that end of the garage floor its that bad so needing something to store my 5 litre containers , cloth boxes , accessories , extention cables , maybe steam cleaner. im not wanting to pay crazy money but something that will take decent weight on each shelve. maybe about 20kg a shelve. 
not bothered by colour etc. as long as its fit for purpose. 

badly needed as the products are creeping towards the car so shelves needed.

cheers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Argos do decent plastic freestanding ones..... There was only meant tobe temporary but the look that good i didnt change them.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

There is a decent one in argos down to £20 at the mo, picked one up myself yesterday.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017412.htm


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats the ones....


----------



## Ammo_B (Jun 19, 2014)

ebay , get yourself some metal ones, can hold 150kg per shelf if weights is spread evenly, its around about £35 a shelf but loads of companies on there


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Or even better high quality full metal cabinets 
http://www.direct-storage.co.uk/standard-cupboards.htm


----------



## sherman1973 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have these in mine they are extremely strong once built. you can adjust shelves as you like and they lock together. so basically the more weight on it the tighter the unit becomes. will be perfect to be honest :thumb: 
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...0rp-150kg-boltless-shelving-red/brand/reduced


----------



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

sherman1973 said:


> I have these in mine they are extremely strong once built. you can adjust shelves as you like and they lock together. so basically the more weight on it the tighter the unit becomes. will be perfect to be honest :thumb:
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...0rp-150kg-boltless-shelving-red/brand/reduced


I had a set like this from Costco and they are very good. I liked the way like in the link that you can change them around a bit if you want to


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

pantypoos said:


> There is a decent one in argos down to £20 at the mo, picked one up myself yesterday.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017412.htm


those ones look like a shout, cheap and cheerful. would do the job. so start with. and if i did need any more. those machine mart ones also would be usefall as a work bench and storage.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

cheers guys. between the argos ones and machine mart will do the job. might go down and get the argos ones 2moro then see how i look after that. then go from there. 

much appreciated. although i might be a chemical bottle or 2 lighter as couple of kids were in it earlier but no sure if they look any thing. that much stuff.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Also worth looking in IKEA if there's one nearby. I used their old style utilitarian wooden shelving and kitted out a whole side of my garage - pretty sturdy and easy to adapt to the space


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

the one problem is machine mart and ikea are both 30 miles away. not ideal. but for the min im going to give argos a bash since thats only 3 miles.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

I bought one of those argos ones a while back, there strong enough, but if you have alot of 5L bottles id split them between 2 shelves, it says they support 30kg, they might for a while but I wouldnt leave anything that heavy on them or theyll bow. Great job for most stuff though.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Makro and costco have them.


----------



## sherman1973 (Aug 14, 2014)

STUOOBY said:


> the one problem is machine mart and ikea are both 30 miles away. not ideal. but for the min im going to give argos a bash since thats only 3 miles.


Machine marts delivery service is good and quick if if remember correctly. I have had stuff similar from argos and it has had to much twist/flex in the uprights


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Costco all the way INO. £58 for some very sturdy, metal framed shelves with wooden laminated shelving. Can be set up as one high unit or two lower lever ones.:thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

sherman1973 said:


> I have these in mine they are extremely strong once built. you can adjust shelves as you like and they lock together. so basically the more weight on it the tighter the unit becomes. will be perfect to be honest :thumb:
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...0rp-150kg-boltless-shelving-red/brand/reduced


In got these to great shelves easy to setup and configurable to


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Costco has a good selection at a number of price points and you can see/touch/feel them.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

have a look here,new and second hand available
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/D-and-R-Racking-Ltd?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

Costco ones look really well made with around 1000kg load per shelf if I remember rightly. Makro are also doing some that look half decent in this month's Makro mail


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I've got the makro ones they are pretty good


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

The ones from Costco are really good and heavy duty for £38 well worth it and can be split into work bench height also would recommend :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

shanew said:


> Costco ones look really well made with around 1000kg load per shelf if I remember rightly.


Good.......but not a 1000kg though :wave:.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

It's not the ones at £38, they were industrial shelving and rated at 963kg per shelf. They were £117 and a few pence for the 4 tier unit


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

No-one's mentioned BigDug - is there a reason?

http://www.bigdug.co.uk/mega-deals-c411


----------



## Ammo_B (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-PACK-12...00952596429?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item2ec9b547cd

ive got these ones, perfect for the job...


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

STUOOBY said:


> the one problem is machine mart and ikea are both 30 miles away. not ideal. but for the min im going to give argos a bash since thats only 3 miles.


Annoying isnt it. I got mine at Argos after they came in a touch cheaper than Screwfix Direct in Stirling (also worth checking as the price varied between the two)


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

I eventually ordered 3 racks from Tufferman for £130 delivered and delighted with the stuff. It's made a huge difference to my garage and would recommend their racking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought these on offer a while back. You could build a house on them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221364824965?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

We got some great shelves from bigdug


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bazsm said:


> No-one's mentioned BigDug - is there a reason?
> 
> http://www.bigdug.co.uk/mega-deals-c411


Sorry I replied before seeing this.

We've had a few items from bigdug and I'm always impressed.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Berylburton said:


> Or even better high quality full metal cabinets
> http://www.direct-storage.co.uk/standard-cupboards.htm


Thanks for this old link, I've been after a cabinet for the garage and couldn't find the right one. But this place has the perfect one for me needs so well chuffed.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Aldi have some metal racking coming on offer next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Hufty said:


> I bought these on offer a while back. You could build a house on them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221364824965?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I think that stuff along with Tufferman and Big Dug are effectively the same design so all good, yours is slightly wider but takes less weight but probably academic in most people's garages.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That's what I've got, it's dark grey metal shelving, got it from machine mart a few months ago. Comes in a few different colours and weight capacities. Extremely solid and easy to put up

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/c/tool-racks-shelving-workshop-flooring/

If you ever want to order off them though sign up and wait for a vat free code in an email

Then I've got kitchen cabinets on the other wall with all my detailing products in


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

B & Q do a couple in the bigger stores. A decent one is £31 ish. And a even heavier duty one is about £45 ish.


----------

